
EU court: Vaccines can be blamed for illness without scientific evidence - tejohnso
http://www.cnn.com/2017/06/21/health/vaccines-illness-european-court-bn/index.html
======
dailymorn
From the press release
([https://curia.europa.eu/jcms/upload/docs/application/pdf/201...](https://curia.europa.eu/jcms/upload/docs/application/pdf/2017-06/cp170066en.pdf)):

"...where there is not certain and irrefutable evidence, to conclude that
there is a defect in a vaccine and a causal link between the defect and a
disease on the basis of a set of evidence the seriousness, specificity and
consistency of which allows it to consider, with a sufficiently high degree of
probability, that such a conclusion corresponds to the reality of the
situation, are compatible with the Directive.

Such evidentiary rules do not bring about a reversal of the burden of proof
which it is for the victim to discharge, since that system places the burden
on the victim to prove the various elements of his case which, taken together,
will provide the court hearing the case with a basis for its conclusion as to
the existence of a defect in the vaccine and a causal link between that defect
and the damage suffered."

If I'm interpreting this correctly, this seems like it's meant to protect the
victim.

